# Where do we talk about eating out?



## jaybird0827 (Aug 10, 2006)

Is it appropriate here or does it come under entertainment?

[Edited on 8-10-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 10, 2006)

Jay -- Check out this thread in the Puritan Pub forum.


----------

